# Chickens in the winter



## Isany1sane (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi all! I am new to this forum, but have a question regarding keeping chickens in the winter. I have a raised 4X6 coop. The rafters are open by the roof. I have read that chickens need ventilation, but not drafts in their coop in the winter. Should I close off the openings completely for the winter to keep the chickens warmer? How much ventilation should I have? Thanks. Any other advice you want to give about keeping chickens in the winter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

they do need a little ventilation but keep coop clean in case you do have to close because of the cold..Make sure racoons cant get in. they hit in the winter.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Depends too on your location. I don't have any openings for ventilation in my coop. Their door is open to the run all day until evening so only during the night is when its completely closed up. I do scoop it clean very often though too so no poop builds up. Have an old icecream bucket and a pair of tongs to scoop every time I go out there.


----------



## Isany1sane (Nov 17, 2012)

I am in NH, so it gets cold. I guess I should close it all up.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes, and since heat rises, any heat that may accumulate during the day will just go out thru the eaves. You could just stuff insulation in the holes, and then in the warmer months, you can pull it back out.

Ohhhhh! Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

Be careful about closing the vents. From what I read, lack of ventilation will increase humidity which increases the risk of frostbite.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

It seems even up here in Alaska people keep vents open all year. That moisture from the poo has to escape still.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Again, the amount of ventilation needed depends on how clean the coop is kept. If its kept clean, there is nothing to vent other than letting out the heat. This is winter #3 for me and my girls in the frigid Upper Michigan which borders Canada.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Again, the amount of ventilation needed depends on how clean the coop is kept. If its kept clean, there is nothing to vent other than letting out the heat. This is winter #3 for me and my girls in the frigid Upper Michigan which borders Canada.


Yes, most definatly.


----------



## Isany1sane (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for all your advise!


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

I am also in NH. My coop is left "open" ie with airflow from one side to another unless we are getting a storm. Only then are the windows closed against the weather. But I also have a red heat lamp on continuously once the water starts to freeze.


----------



## BlackCrowFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi, we have vents in our chicken coops that can be opened & closed depending on the weather. We also have very deep substrate,4-6 in., in all the coops during the winter, we just turn it over ever day. Our serama do wonderful all winter with this system & very little heat needed.


----------

